# الطحالب.. أفضل مصدر للطاقة المتجددة



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)

تكساس، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- تعتبر الطحالب، التي يشكل الزيت حوالي 50 في المائة من بعض أنواعها، وقوداً أخضر، أي وقوداً حيوياً غير ضار بالبيئة، ولا شك أنها أفضل أنواع الطاقة المتجددة.

على الأقل هذا رأي رئيس شركة "فالسنت برودكتس" وعالم النباتات، غلين كيرتز.

وتعتبر الطحالب من بين أسرع النباتات نمواً في العالم، كما أن ما يقارب من 50 في المائة من وزنها مؤلف من الزيت الذي يمكن استخدامه في صناعة الوقود الحيوي للسيارات والطائرات.

ويقول كيرتز إنه يستطيع أن ينتج نحو 100 ألف غالون من زيت الطحالب لكل فدان سنوياً، وذلك في "البيوت الزجاجية" التابعة لشركته، مقارنة بنحو 30 غالوناً لكل فدان من الذرة و50 غالوناً من فول الصويا.

واستخدام زيوت الطحالب كوقود بديل ليس فكرة جديدة، فوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية درست هذه الفكرة منذ 18 عاماً، وذلك خلال الفترة بين عامي 1978 و1996.

ولكن الوزارة خلصت إلى أن زيت الطحالب لن يتمكن من منافسة الوقود الأحفوري من الناحية التجارية، حيث بلغ سعر برميل النفط عام 1996 حوالي 20 دولاراً.

على أن الحكومة الأمريكية بدأت مؤخراً تعود لدراسة الأمر مرة أخرى، وتحديداً بسبب القضايا البيئية، كتلوث البيئة، ولأسباب اقتصادية، وخصوصاً بعد الارتفاع الكبير في أسعار النفط الذي شهده العالم قبل فترة.

وكشفت الدراسات الحديثة حول زيت الطحالب وجود أنواع مختلفة منه تستطيع أن تنتج أنواع مختلفة من الوقود.

فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك نوع من الطحالب يمكنه أن ينتج وقوداً أفضل للطائرات، بينما هناك نوع آخر ينتج وقوداً أفضل للسيارات، والبعض منه أفضل للشاحنات، وهكذا.

ويقول العلماء إن هناك مئات الآلاف من الأنواع التي مازالت لم تدرس خصائصها بعد.

ويقول خبراء وباحثون إن الطحالب لا يتتاج لأرض زراعية، فهي تنمو بسرعة ولها أثر محدود على البيئة، لكن السؤال يبقى حول كلفة انتاجها على نطاق واسع إذا ما أريد استخدامها كبديل للنفط.

وبحسب خبراء فإن نوعاً محدداً من جزيئات الطحالب يحتوي على كمية من الزيوت بتركيز عال أكثر من أي وقود حيوي آخر، وعند الإنتاج يتم عزل تلك الجزيئات وحصادها بكميات كبيرة، وعصرها واستخراج الزيت منها، ثم تنقيته وتكريره إلى وقود متعدد الاستعمالات.
ويقول خبراء إن إنتاج الطحالب له إيجابيات عدة، إذ أنها تحتاج لتنمو إلى أشعة الشمس، وثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء، ولا تحتاج للتربة ومساحات شاسعة من الأرض.

وتنمو الطحالب بسرعة، ويتضاعف حجمها في يوم واحد، بالإضافة إلى أنها تساعد في امتصاص انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون، ذلك أنها تستهلك هذا الغاز أثناء في عملية التمثيل الضوئي والنمو.


----------



## tanji12 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Omer kalil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مثير للاهتمام


----------



## tanji12 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الغالون كم يساوي من لتر
لو افترضنا ان المساحة 1000 متر مكعب كم سيكون الانتاج الاسبوعي من الطحالب وكم سيعطينا هدا الانتاج الاسبوعي من الزيت 
وما هو النوع الافضل من الطحالب لاستخراج الزيت
شكرا لمن يفيدنا


----------



## firasrihawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الطرح الجديد


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 يناير 2011)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الغالون كم يساوي من لتر
> لو افترضنا ان المساحة 1000 متر مكعب كم سيكون الانتاج الاسبوعي من الطحالب وكم سيعطينا هدا الانتاج الاسبوعي من الزيت
> وما هو النوع الافضل من الطحالب لاستخراج الزيت
> شكرا لمن يفيدنا



الجالون = 4.5 لتر تقريبا
الفدان = 4200 متر مربع


----------



## tanji12 (2 يناير 2011)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tanji12
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## elmohandes esmail (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وده يعتبر المشروع بتاعى شغاااااااااال عليه


----------



## ban2009ban (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي اويد وبقوة بان المستقبل سيكون للطحالب وخصوصا الطحالب العملاقة 
ولا زلت اذكر اني قرات قديما تقرير عن ان مساحة 10000 او 20000 م 3 تزرع في المحيط قادرة على امداد جميع الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بالطاقة ولمدة سنة 
نعم اويد الابحار في عالم الطحالب لسد مشكلتين في العالم مشكلة الطاقة ومشكلة الاعلاف للحيوانات 
ارجو ان تزودنا بعناوين للشركات المتعاملة مع هذه الطحالب
شكرا لك اخي



نقطة بسيطة فقط الفدان يساوي =3300م2 اي ثلاثة الاف وثلاثمائة متر مربع 
والهكتار =10000م2
والدونم =2000م2 اي ان الهكتار يساوي 3 افدنة او يساوي 5 دونمات على ما اعلم


----------



## رشيد الديزل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تقبلو فائق تحياتي على اهتمامكم في الموضوع والله الموفق


----------



## firas jarrar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

والله في خلقه شؤوون


----------



## hussien95 (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

